# 02 Beetle Low Fuek Light stays on???



## jah6719 (Oct 25, 2006)

My wifes 2002 VW Beetle GLS just had the orange light (low fuel light) come on... yes there is plenty of gas in it. The fuel gauge is working properly but the light won't go off. She has driven it for a couple of days and fueled up twice. The light won't go off!!!! Any help would be nice.


----------



## rookdubdoc (May 1, 2004)

Common problem with Beetles. Only way to fix is to replace the cluster! Not a cheap date. Gauge will still work correctly if you can live with the light being on.


----------



## jah6719 (Oct 25, 2006)

*Re: (rookdubdoc)*

Is there a way to tell if it's the cluster or the sending unit without spending $100 getting it checked at a dealer???


----------



## rookdubdoc (May 1, 2004)

*Re: (jah6719)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jah6719* »_Is there a way to tell if it's the cluster or the sending unit without spending $100 getting it checked at a dealer???

It is the cluster, trust me. See it all the time.


----------



## vwsteve (Jul 26, 2000)

*Re: (rookdubdoc)*

Yes...unfortunately...it is likely a cluster issue and a chip failure of some sort. This issue has been pretty well documented around here over the years, especially in the Beetle Forum......where I will move this now..








You'll get some better feedback there as well.
s.


----------



## Oldskoolvwlover v9.0 (Aug 4, 2004)

*Re: (vwsteve)*

YAY for VW's clusters..... never had that problem yet. Had a big problem with my Cabby cluster though, like speedo and tach not functional.


----------

